# WWE Extreme Rules



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*WWE Champion Randy Orton vs. Batista (Steel Cage Match)

Intercontinental Champion Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (No Holds Barred Match)

World Heavyweight Champion Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (Ladder Match)

Miss WrestleMania Vickie Guerrero vs. Santina Marella (Hog Pen Match)

John Cena vs. Big Show (Submission Match)

CM Punk vs. Umaga (Samoan Strap Match)

ECW Champion Christian vs. Jack Swagger vs. Tommy Dreamer (Triple Threat Hardcore Rules Match)*​


----------

